# Makita 3700B



## Wiremanrts (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, new to this router thing. I was given this laminate trimmer and it needs a switch. I just about have it apart, but not quite.i cannot get the motor body out of the housing completely . I am afraid to damage windings. Please help before I throw this thing in trash and buy a new one. I probably should have 10 hours ago. This is already a 700.00 dollar machine and not even close. Thanks Rick


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum 
See if this will help

http://d3cmirsdb60x3h.cloudfront.net/schematics/makita/3700b.big.pdf


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to http://www.ereplacementparts.com/images/makita/3700B.pdf and look at the schematic for your model. The armature removal sequence seems rather straightforward. If all the parts holding it together are removed use a plastic deadblow hammer after blowing out the trash again. Do not use steel on steel at this point - it should come out.

Good luck - Baker

ps - modern machines are designed for the assembly process, not the reverse and getting things apart is many times less than intuitive - take a deep breath, drink some coffee and approach it in a slow deliberate fashion - check off each piece removed and tag it.


----------

